# LOST: Salamander Throw Bag on Clear Creek



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

6/11. Lost yellow Salamander throw bag. Golden Retriever kind. Throw rope on one side, small tow rope and biner on other side

Syd
479-970-1515


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Is it deployed or closed up tight? Where did it go missing?

Got mine back today. Good eyes Jason.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

hopefully not deployed ehhh.


----------

